
HTML Instant Messaging System - silverBullet88
I&#x27;m attempting to make an instant messaging system of sorts for me and my friend to be able to communicate fairly quickly&#x2F;easily. I&#x27;m fairly certain I&#x27;d have to use html, but I&#x27;d rather use javascript or batch to make a program. If I were to use HTML, however, how might I be able to compile the html code as well as the resources (storing passwords) into one .html file? Also I&#x27;m not sure how I&#x27;d get the two computers to be able to communicate.<p>The question is titled html instant messaging because I was thinking about coding it as a .html file that I could just send to my friends, so it would be like a shortcut to a webpage of sorts, rather than having to install it. The only problem with this is that I think both users would have to be online for one to message the other (if this is remotely possible). If not, then I was thinking of having it act similarly to a batch or cmd file, which I would like more, because I&#x27;m used to using batch more than html.<p>Where I&#x27;m At:<p>I&#x27;ve taught myself batch coding, as well as some javascript, and I&#x27;m attempting to learn html. I know very few ins and outs as far as how html works, though. I&#x27;m much more familiar with javascript and batch, but as far as those two are concerned, I&#x27;ve been coding batch since I was about 9, and javascript since I was about 12. What years I do have under my belt, however, are somewhat botched, because I stop every now and again and forget about it for a while.
======
werresasa
[http://fintank.ru:8080/](http://fintank.ru:8080/) \- simple web instant
messenger written in c++

